# Am I the only one who thinks that the finals are going to be boring?



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

???


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll watch, I love Sue Bird. She's amazing and apparently tough with the broken nose too.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

No. I think so too.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I will be watching Lindsay Whalen run Sue Bird all over the court. Lennox had better have enjoyed her points production during game three against Sacramento because Katie Douglas will be relentless. If the Sun win game one, doable, they then only have to find a way to scratch out one win at the Holiness of all Basketball Arenas - Key. That is obviously a difficult task.


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

It won't be for Sun or Storm fans waiting for their respective teams to bring home the trophy. I think it should be an interesting series because the WNBA won't have a repeating champion... or course that is already known unlike last year's LA vs Detroit.

Maybe there will be a fight in Game 1 to spice it up a bit?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Gym Rat:

As long as Tamika Dixon or Isabel Sanchez are not in the game, there is little chance of a fight breaking out on the floor. The biggest fight we could have ever seen would have been if they had awarded the MVP trophy to Lisa Leslie in Seattle on Sunday. The elitists would have run out on to the floor, ripped the standards down and clubbed her with them; some of the most classless bunch of people I have ever come in contact with.

The match ups are interesting. This will be an affair of the heart. I like what Coach T said about his youngsters and rookies...they don't even understand what is happening to them right now. I can only hope that the Storm want it too badly and the cockiness of their coach leads to their distraction. Connecticut has been a great story this year and it will be a complete fairy tale come true if Lindsay Whalen wins the Finals MVP award Sunday or Tuesday.


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

Just joshing about the fight - the Sun and Storm (I think) respect each others games too much. The only possible fight scene I could imagine if, by chance, Debbie Black connects with Bird's nose.

I don't get the cockiness of Coach Donovan though?? She seems very level headed and confident in her team's ability.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

You must live in Seattle...it is hard to get perspective when you can't see the forest for the trees. And your point is an example of how good she is at spinning her side of the story.

She is a good coach and has put a good team together, but they are not the dominating team she wants everybody to believe they are.


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

Wouldn't it be a coaches job to get her team to believe in themselves? I think they would play better against better teams if they believe they are the best. I don't think it's being cocky... it's more psychological than anything for her team and she uses the media to get that across. I don't know her past history with other teams but I always got the impression that when she told the media that the Storm are the best team she was saying it more for them to read it later on that anyone because when other teams read that it will only inspire them (i. e. Ann Meyers last place finish for Seattle and Connecticut).

I do live in Seattle but I try to be a fair minded fan.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Coach Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> I do live in Seattle but I try to be a fair minded fan.



Really, I thought you lived in Connecticut? Boy, you get around.lol


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Face it, kids...no matter which team you are rooting for and wanting to win, this Championship Series has been anything but boring.

This is actually some of the best basketball that has been played in the W this entire season. I personally felt that there was a lot of mediocrity on the court this year...all around the league, as compared to previous seasons.

Here's a question, too: Will anyone want to shut down the league for a month ever again??? I think it affected a lot of teams and not to the positive.


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Really, I thought you lived in Connecticut? Boy, you get around.lol


Never been to Connecticut. Don't confuse me with the other "Gym Rat" poster.  

This series has been fun to watch but I've seen LOTs of sloppy play (bad, bad, bad passes) but most of those were from Sheri Sam so maybe no one else saw them.  

Shutting down the league did hurt but there was no other way around it. If they had played without their Olympians it would have been worse, I think.

Do you think the shut down hurt teams playing wise or fanbase wise or both?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I think shutting down the league hurt playing wise. The play throughout the league was so poor in May and June; I mean like junior high kids that had never played organized ball before. Then in July, some teams started coming together and playing well. Post OG's, the players everybody thought would be so "out of it", the Olympians, were the only ones that seemed ready to play every night. That can only be attributed to the fact that they were still in "game shape" and had not been only on the practice court for three weeks.

It is difficult for me to believe that the Connecticut Sun or even the Washington Mystics (without Holdsclaw) would have made the playoffs without that month off. It helped those two teams as much as it hurt the rest of the teams in the league that had at least one player in the games. Those two teams are the only ones that did not have a player in Athens.

I think a lot of fans missed a lot of the September games because their kids are back in school and going about their extra-curricular activities and there can be so many scheduling conflicts.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> Face it, kids...no matter which team you are rooting for and wanting to win, this Championship Series has been anything but boring.
> 
> .


Yeah it has been kind of fun. I like this year's finals better than last.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I have to admit the finals are quite intersting


----------

